# Pediatricians in AD



## Alizawi (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone know any good pediatricians, preferably close to Reem Island? Anywhere else in the city is fine as well. We have a 2 year old daughter if that helps.. 

Thanks..


----------



## BadgerUSA (Jan 26, 2014)

I have friends who are physicians who take their children to Kings College Clinic in Khalidiyah. Their website is: http://www.kchclinics.com. I don't have a specific name.


----------

